# For attaching the block



## ferleguidoor

For attaching the block, the proper construction shall be followed to obtain perfect results.  

Para adjuntar el bloque, deberá ser seguida la construcción apropiada para obtener resultados perfectos

Ayuda, gracias de antemano


----------



## frida-nc

Hola ferleguidoor,
No sé cómo debo ayudarte, pues no tenemos ni idea de lo que sea el "block," y solamente podemos usar la traducción del diccionario, "bloque," lo mismo que tú.
¿Tienes una duda? o solamente buscas confirmación? Si es la segunda, es una solicitud de revisión.  Por favor, relee Regla 5.
Frida, moderando / ayudando


----------



## ferleguidoor

Se trata de bloques de concreto.


----------



## frida-nc

Pues entonces sí, es *bloque.*
Saludos.


----------



## ferleguidoor

frida-nc said:


> Pues entonces sí, es *bloque.*
> Saludos.



Pero coloco para adjuntar o que otro verbo for "attaching"?

saludos


----------



## frida-nc

Ferleguidor, tal vez un hispanohablante tenga que avisarte. El diccionario me define "attach" como "adjuntar."  Te repito que no sé qué proceso se lleva a cabo aquí--si se construye un muro, quizá utilice "agregar," pero si el tema es adjuntar vigas de metal o madera a un bloque de concreto quizá utilice "anclar."  Porque no sé, mi única opción es "adjuntar."  Espero que mi explicación te ayude a entender el punto de vista que tenemos, no conociendo tu texto.


----------



## ferleguidoor

frida-nc said:


> Ferleguidor, tal vez un hispanohablante tenga que avisarte. El diccionario me define "attach" como "adjuntar."  Te repito que no sé qué proceso se lleva a cabo aquí--si se construye un muro, quizá utilice "agregar," pero si el tema es adjuntar vigas de metal o madera a un bloque de concreto quizá utilice "anclar."  Porque no sé, mi única opción es "adjuntar."  Espero que mi explicación te ayude a entender el punto de vista que tenemos, no conociendo tu texto.



No te preocupes frida y mil gracias por tu ayuda incondicional y desinteresada.

Regards


----------



## frida-nc

No dudes en especificar un poco más cuando envías un mensaje, y te ayudaremos en cuanto podamos.  

!Suerte!


----------



## Javadaba

Attach in this sense is "amurar" o "fijar"


----------



## ferleguidoor

Mil gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------

